# *wanted* terrestrial turtle in Georgia



## steven nix (Jun 14, 2021)

I don’t know if these wanted posts ever get any traction but thought I’d try it. I would like to adopt a couple of box turtles, or elongated tortoise, or Russian. I keep red foot tortoises currently, so I am not new to keeping turtles, but would like to expand to other breeds. I’m in Georgia, not comfortable shipping, but if you live in north Georgia I’d be happy to meet you where ever.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 14, 2021)

Acquaint yourself with reptile species laws in Georgia:




__





Laws Related to Native Wildlife | Department Of Natural Resources Division


By Georgia Law, most native species of wildlife cannot be held without permits or licenses. These licenses are not issued for the purpose of holding native wildlife as pets. These restrictions apply to the various species of animal, regardless of the origin or morphology.




gadnrle.org


----------



## steven nix (Jun 14, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Acquaint yourself with reptile species laws in Georgia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware. Are you aware there are other box turtles not native to Georgia?


----------



## Fischer (Jun 14, 2021)

steven nix said:


> I am aware. Are you aware there are other box turtles not native to Georgia?


According to the law, any type of box turtle is illegal in Georgia.


----------



## steven nix (Jun 15, 2021)

steven nix said:


> I am aware. Are you aware there are other box turtles not native to





Fischer said:


> According to the law, any type of box turtle is illegal in Georgia.


No it specifically says eastern, Florida, gulf coast and three toed. They don’t prohibit non native species unless they’re dangerous to people.


----------



## steven nix (Jun 15, 2021)

steven nix said:


> No it specifically says eastern, Florida, gulf coast and three toed. They don’t prohibit non native species unless they’re dangerous to people.


It says NATIVE to Georgia. And there has already been a discussion about this on this forum.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2021)

steven nix said:


> I don’t know if these wanted posts ever get any traction but thought I’d try it. I would like to adopt a couple of box turtles, or elongated tortoise, or Russian. I keep red foot tortoises currently, so I am not new to keeping turtles, but would like to expand to other breeds. I’m in Georgia, not comfortable shipping, but if you live in north Georgia I’d be happy to meet you where ever.


Keep looking at craigslist, I see Russians available here all the time. Also,the only box turtle you can keep here legally is an ornate or an ornate intergrade.


----------



## zovick (Jun 15, 2021)

steven nix said:


> No it specifically says eastern, Florida, gulf coast and three toed. They don’t prohibit non native species unless they’re dangerous to people.


You are correct. You could keep either type of Ornate Box Turtle (T. ornata ornata or T. ornata luteola) or even one of the Mexican species of Box Turtles if you can find them.


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 15, 2021)

Also Cuora species.

If you state specifically which one(s) you are looking for...


----------



## zovick (Jun 15, 2021)

steven nix said:


> I don’t know if these wanted posts ever get any traction but thought I’d try it. I would like to adopt a couple of box turtles, or elongated tortoise, or Russian. I keep red foot tortoises currently, so I am not new to keeping turtles, but would like to expand to other breeds. I’m in Georgia, not comfortable shipping, but if you live in north Georgia I’d be happy to meet you where ever.


@steven nix Here's one for you: https://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=760537

It would have to be shipped, though.


----------

